# Madone 5.2 SL 2006



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a photograph of the 5.2 SL in the midnight duotone paint job? I've been thinking about buying one and I've heard great things about how the 5.2 SL looks, but the only 5.2 my LBS has is stock is a project one (kinda ugly P1 at that).

Any good photos?


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 Trek Madone 5.2 SL*

This is not my bike but I found this photo when I was looking.....I have been told the paint looks even better in the sunlight


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks! I helps to see a real photo. It looks to me like it goes from a deep blue on the front to a black. Of course, that might depend on the angle you are viewing it at.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a difficult time deciding between that midnight paint job and the P1 I eventually went with. That blue looks REALLY good in person. I don't think I've seen a photo that does it justice yet.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll have to find one to see. Unfortuately, it seems like no one has one of this in stock, in any size.

Azuredrptp - Did you get the project one paint job that looks like an SSLx?


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

shoerhino said:


> Azuredrptp - Did you get the project one paint job that looks like an SSLx?


Yes I did.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

That is a cool paint job! I had the same idea when I first saw the SSLx. 

The problem for me is that the price difference between the Project1 bike and a stock 5.2 SL seems large. I can get a stock 5.2 SL for about 3200 but when I had the price quoted for a P1 from my LBS, they said that the price that is shown through the P1 website is the price you pay, which would bump me into the $4000 range. This means that I would pay retail price for the 5.2 SL bike and then pay for the new paint job through P1. 

Did your LBS work with you on the price?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

shoerhino said:


> The problem for me is that the price difference between the Project1 bike and a stock 5.2 SL seems large.


Remember, as long as the frame fits nicely, you can reasonably count on riding it for the next 15-20 years. $800 isn't pocket change, but if it results in you thinking "Man, I <i>LOVE</i> that bike" each and every time you lay eyes on it for the next decade or two, maybe it's worth it. Then again, P1 simply may not be for you.



shoerhino said:


> Did your LBS work with you on the price?


The margins on bikes are pretty slim, especially when compared with accessories. I would recommend against haggling with them on the price. Generally, when a customer treats the experience like that of a used-car lot, they get <i>treated</i> as though they're at a used-car lot....


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

That's good advice. I appreciate the perspective. 

I just thought it was illogical that you would pay 3200 for a painted and finished madone 5.2 SL but it costs 3500 for an unpainted project one 5.2 SL and then you would need to pay an additional 600 for the paint job. Why would a finished Madone 5.2SL cost less then an unfinished one? I was hoping that the LBS would at least match the price of a finished Madone 5.2 SL for project one purposes, but I understand this is more of a luxury item and prices may not be matchable. I do understand that margins are not that high on bikes. I'd be more comfortable paying the same margin on the same bike from the same store but it appears that a project one may come at a bit of a premium.

I think it can be worth paying the extra money to end up with a project one. I just need to decide if this is the bike I want and if so, what paint scheme do I want and how much am I willing to pay.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think you'll regret getting a P1 bike if you do decide to go that route, but if you don't, that midnight blue is a sweet ride as well!


----------

